# Changing a salt water tank too a fresh water tank



## Chadpanda (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok so here's the run down. I just bought a 125g tank. And planning to changing to a fresh water tank and was wondering is there anything special I gotta do to do the change except to give it a good wipe down and cleaning? Is there more I gotta do? And it's a salt water too fresh water.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Just changing the tank is a good cleaning but i have heard changing back established tank means harming your fish.


----------

